# montrechet vs pasteur red



## lawdog49 (Oct 4, 2008)

flavor profile the same? i was told by lhbs that the pasteur red would just tolerate higher alcohol, but would have the same flavor profile as montrechet- i have used montrechet in the past for my muscadine, and want to keep the same flavor profile. lhbs out of montrechet...


----------

